# Question about text messages



## tres (Jul 13, 2014)

I was not able to get text messages off dh's phone by using a program free trial that was recommended from another thread!
I was able to see pictures which of course let me know for sure he had been sexting ow. Now, I'm trying to find out how I can get messages from the phone company. I've heard I have to have legal representation to do so. Anyone have any insight on this subject? Any help will be appreciated!


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

Why not just take his phone and look?


----------



## tres (Jul 13, 2014)

tres said:


> I was not able to get text messages off dh's phone by using a program free trial that was recommended from another thread!


I had to have his phone to do this!!!
The messages were deleted that is why I ran the free trial program!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Questions...

What kind of phone does he use?

Which carrier does he use (Verizon, Sprint, etc)?

Does he have a traditional, contract-based phone plan or a pay-as-you-go/month-to-month phone plan?

Which app was it that you used to retrieve the pics?

Did you save the pics?


----------



## tres (Jul 13, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Questions...
> 
> What kind of phone does he use?
> 
> ...


He has a Samsung Galaxy 3. We use Verizon. It's a traditional plan. I'm pretty sure it was wondershare that I used. No I didn't save the pics.


----------

